# Flotation pods on an aluminum boat



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I need to have some pods welded to the back of a 1650 Xpress Tunnel, hull is .100 ga. Has anyone had this done in the Houston area and if so please post up contact info. Thanks


----------



## tewltime (May 21, 2004)

I would check with Tops and Towers, Millinium Marine, or Boatright. I think any of them or any other good aluminum shop would be able to do that for you. No idea on cost though.


----------



## KillerShrimp (Jan 12, 2005)

C&S marine in crosby does it.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Anyone but Boatwright..his sponsons are prefab'd & there made of (gold)....PT's welding in tomball made mine & I installed them.. call a sheetmetal shop..with the pressbrakes..bending alum is a breeze,& the fab shop can probally weld them on for ya too..
Oxx..


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for the info, any idea what would be a fair price?


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

You don't need pods, you need a TRP. LOL


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I would think that if I put a TRP on a 1650 Xpress that you are right about the pods but would need one hell of a bilge pump.


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

rotflmbo:rotfl:


----------



## PinStripe (Aug 3, 2005)

bump for C&S good people and good work


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

good luck on the pods. My 14'52" came with them installed. Even though I dont have a reference of before and after with the pods, I do personally feel that they add a lot of lift while hammering down, and a lot of support and bouyancy when running at slower speeds. Perhaps you could give us a first hand report of the difference and advantage (or disadvantage) that you experience.










note: be aware that your cavitation plate may bump the pods. I had to trim the edge of mine in order to turn wide without bumping.. no biggie, just wasnt expected.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Cutter, I will post up the before and after results once I have them installed. Thanks for the info.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

I paid $200 for my pods & Then we rivited & welded them on. Ive noticed that When its rough, ya cant stand the bow up to break the waves like it used to,But Runnin in 8" makes up for the ride we lost
Oxx..


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I have the pods on my 18 alumacraft/tunnel. It jumps out of the hole like some unknown force stung it in the butt with a large cattle prod.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

JJ, did you find somebody to fix you up with custom pods? I'm fairly certain that C&S uses prefab'ed sponsons, and I am definitely not a fan of the prefab'ed stuff. Marshlands and Boatright are awful expensive for any welding work, so I doubt they'd be cost effective. You might be best off just finding a local welder to make em for you. I know one welder down near gou hole that would make em, but I have no idea on cost. He'd probably have to take a look at the hull.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

So far the three people I got ahold of was Marshland, Boatright and C&S. Marshland and Boatright is wanting around 500$ and C&S is asking around 400$ for the prefab boxes. I am trying to get ahold of Xpress to see if they make the pods for that boat and just have them installed.


----------



## TimOub007 (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm not local to you, but I don't think our local guy charges that much. If you want me to ask for you I will. I'm thinking in the $200-300 range.

Tim


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Tim, that would be great. Would not mind driving a little ways to have some boxes made to fit the boat, especially if it is cheaper as well. Thanks


----------



## TimOub007 (Jun 10, 2005)

I stopped in there a few minutes ago. The boxes are $260. That is custom built for your boat and completely welded on. If you want step boxes, those are only $320. Either type is angled up towards the rear so that the boat will still trim out and not "stick" when up on plane.

He also builds manual jackplates out of 4 inch by 1/4 aluminum angle for $120. I'm going to get one of these made for my project soon.

The place is Watson's Propellor in Groves, TX. I don't have the number handy, but could get it if a i-net search won't get it for you.

Take care,
Tim


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Tim, thanks alot. I will give them a call, so far that is the cheapest price. I called a couple of other welder's around here and they were still all in the 5-600 range.


----------



## jeff womack (May 26, 2004)

I just bought a Seaark aluminum boat from Helton boatworks off of Old Spanish Trail in Houston. He ordered the step pods from seaark and installed them on it for $300, It looks better than the factory jobs.. His name is Terry Helton 713-747-4300. I have been very impressed with his customer service and the quality of work he does. You might give him a call.


----------



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

There is a preacher man located on the road on gouhole road! his house is the one that you would drive straight in to if you did not make the curve, he also has the deer stands and feeders in his front yard. He is a very nice guy and does one hell of a job for a very reasonable price.. 

Sorry that i do not have a number for you. but worth checking into.

hope that this helps.

Ps do you work with davenport?? at bayer? just curious,


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Topwater, I do not work with Jason but he is one of my buddies. The man on Guo Hole Rd. has the last name of Sager, I actually work with his son and need to give him a call. Thanks for reminding me about him, I drive right past there on the way to the boat ramp and forgot he does welding.


----------

